# What is your opinion of skiiers vs snowboarders?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

apples to oranges


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I hang out with a lot of skiers and boarders. There's plenty of douches on each side, so choose wisely.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

AngryHugo said:


> I hang out with a lot of skiers and boarders. There's plenty of douches on each side, so choose wisely.


Spoken like a true snowboarder - fair and unbiased!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> Spoken like a true snowboarder - fair and unbiased!


haha post the same question over at NewSchoolers and see what happens


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

When I am on the hill, no one cares. I saw some ski patrollers on ski bikes at the end of the day last week at Jackson Hole. 

I saw another guy who had attached a ski blade to a skateboard deck. (Probably a good way to sprain an ankle... no bindings on it at all)


snowman123456 said:


> What is your opinion of skiiers vs snowboarders?
> 
> My impression is that snowboarders are *way* cooler. Snowboarders tend to be younger and hipper and more into nightlife and good times and just have a cooler attitude - people you want to be around.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

in my mind its like tape and glue... there for the same reason but different in the way they do things


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah - When snowboarders and skiiers on the hill it seems like everyone lives together in harmony.

I think the main difference is off the hill - like at ski apres, etc - way different attitudes.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> What is your opinion of skiiers vs snowboarders?
> 
> My impression is that snowboarders are *way* cooler. Snowboarders tend to be younger and hipper and more into nightlife and good times and just have a cooler attitude - people you want to be around.


i used to think the same why when i was back in alberta, snowboarders just had more of a community and myself and all my friends learned how because it was the cool thing to do. now that i'm out in BC, there seems to be a large number of skiers, especially those that are more freestyle oriented. i know a lot of cool guys out here that you would think are boarders because of how they dress, attitude etc., but are very skilled skiers. i've gained a new respect for skiing because of how steezy it has become.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this thread from 1994?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

kraig4422 said:


> Is this thread from 1994?


Not sure why you have a beach surfer pic on a snowboarder forum


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife and I ride, my kids ski. They think they are young and hip and that we are old and not cool at all.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

This again..... 

It's like comparing Chevys to Fords, both make trucks, both haul shit around, one drives like crap and rides like a lumber wagon, the other rusts out and falls apart...you figure out which is which....


Ok that had nothing to do with anything....just like this stupid question lol. On the patrol we boarders are out numbered 13 to 1, but we all respect each other. The skiers even give us some props because getting that sled down the hill on a board takes a whole lotta talent, and getting it off the lift takes a big set of nuts


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

A douche is a douche no matter what's on their feet


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

As long as you are not on blades or a snow bike you are doing fine IMO.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Skiiers and boarders are completely cool with each other here. I've had some good conversations about how boarding works with some old guys on the lift. I plan on giving skiing a go before the end of the season just to see how I do at it.


JeffreyCH said:


> On the patrol we boarders are out numbered 13 to 1, but we all respect each other.


I don't know what it is but alot of the patrol guys at my hill seem to be trying snowboarding. It's weird seeing the red jacket on a guy doing the falling leaf down the hill.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I saw another guy who had attached a ski blade to a skateboard deck. (Probably a good way to sprain an ankle... no bindings on it at all)


That's most likely the Lib Tech snow skate. And the way you described it is exactly what it looks like. I saw a dude at Boreal Tahoe just shredding it up on one of those. He had to be in his late 30's or early 40's too.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's more age than what you ride.

Oh, and as far as being cool, my buddy rides with some gnarly skiers who are in their 60s who ride the trees like most people bomb groomers. One of them has been on ESPN a few times. I might ride with them next year. Sorry, but that's pretty freakin' cool!


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> Not sure why you have a beach surfer pic on a snowboarder forum


I enjoy surfing and snowboarding.:thumbsup:


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

kraig4422 said:


> I enjoy surfing and snowboarding.:thumbsup:


I enjoy fancy restaurants but I save pictures of my Banana Flambe for Yelp  j/k


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

snowman123456 said:


> I enjoy fancy restaurants but I save pictures of my Banana Flambe for Yelp  j/k


Well played.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

mallrat said:


> A douche is a douche no matter what's on their feet


Yes, my douchebag friend was complaining how I spent most of my time on my ass (falling, strapping etc), and how I got stuck on flats, hello?? beginner here, give me some respect??


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Yes, my douchebag friend was complaining how I spent most of my time on my ass (falling, strapping etc), and how I got stuck on flats, hello?? beginner here, give me some respect??


i wouldn't call him a friend at all.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

I have nothing against skilled skiers. But they are not numerous...


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

snowman123456 said:


> What is your opinion of skiiers vs snowboarders?
> 
> My impression is that snowboarders are *way* cooler. Snowboarders tend to be younger and hipper and more into nightlife and good times and just have a cooler attitude - people you want to be around.



The only people I have issues with on the hill is the suburban gangsta wannabe's. They are so gangsta that their moms pick up them up from the hill at the end of the day.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> What is your opinion of skiiers vs snowboarders?
> 
> My impression is that snowboarders are *way* cooler. Snowboarders tend to be younger and hipper and more into nightlife and good times and just have a cooler attitude - people you want to be around.


Honeslty, How old are you?


An idot is an idiot no matter what is attached to his feet.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

it might seem kinda biased but skiiers really annoy me. unless the can shred the terrain park, i think there gay. however when me and my friends are boarding together we are the steriotypical annoying, stupid, and crazy boarders and do anything we want pretty much.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> I enjoy fancy restaurants but I save pictures of my Banana Flambe for Yelp  j/k


Lol, ok, I'll find one to change it to.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

trust me .. after attending SIA that shit is alive and well .. they fucking hate us, but the they and us arent what you assume. The they are the old school white guys with 5 million dollar vacation homes in Vail . The us are snowboarders and even young freestyle skiers. Between the segregation of booths and the obvious snobbery it was pretty eye opening to me. I guess I got complacent riding at Brighton because its so snowboarder dominated. The old school skier types like Nordica Obermeyer and others have the money and clout to dominate our industry and keep skier brands like Line struggling to exist. To me I dont care what youre on skis or a board if youre out there sharing the love and spreading the stoke than were one in the same. These guys see it different they want nothing to do with you unless you meet their social and economic standards. Fuck those old white assholes, fuck their fur trimmed gear, fuck their ridiculous amounts of useless accessories, fuck their apres bullshit. Thats why you have lift tickets over $100 bucks in Vail so people they dont like cant afford to go. They price the young kids out of the resort so they can have their little snow covered country club. Fuck em all their day will come...


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> They price the young kids out of the resort so they can have their little snow covered country club. Fuck em all their day will come...


They are a dying breed man. Good riddance when they're gone.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Leo said:


> That's most likely the Lib Tech snow skate. And the way you described it is exactly what it looks like. I saw a dude at Boreal Tahoe just shredding it up on one of those. He had to be in his late 30's or early 40's too.


Burton Used to make one called the Junkyard board, we used to play around with it for hours in the Demo Center I worked in, once you got used to it it worked quite well, could even do flip tricks on it.

This is the one we had.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

As others have said here, it really depends on the people. Most of the people I ride with are skiers. That said I was just in Vail for 5 days a couple of weeks back and the types of people that Burrito was talking about definitely still exist. Of course I also wanted to smack the shit out of some of the boarders that fall into that typical Bro/Bra down category...enough already, I get it, you're headey, you smoke pot, you work at the mountain you wear clothes 5 sizes too big for you (although I will say the free-skiers are starting to take the baggy clothes thing to the super extreme)Maybe it's just because I'm getting older but I'm just not into that attitude. I guess when I was 16-22 though I was probably exactly the same way and would have acted the same way with my friends in public...


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Assholes are assholes, cool people are cool people, what you strap to your feet doesn't change that.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

abadidol said:


> Assholes are assholes, cool people are cool people, what you strap to your feet doesn't change that.


Not necessarily. What if you're a decent person otherwise, but you strap dead baby seals to your feet?


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

You are still more decent than the people who strap live baby seals to the feet (or skis)


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

phile00 said:


> Not necessarily. What if you're a decent person otherwise, but you strap dead baby seals to your feet?


Then those seals obviously deserved it, they probably snaked someone who called dropping.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

oh yeah! what do you all think about people who ride splitboards? :cheeky4:


----------



## DontLikeJelly (Jan 3, 2011)

With my friends the skier against snowboarder argument is used as a joke in practice there is no difference.

Here is a fake review of my new snowboard from one of my fellow skiers he has send me by mail:
"The board is ideal for getting on the nerves of your fellow-skiers. The bindings are extremely slow, which should make your fellow-skiers wait a little longer untill you are finally ready to go. As it is not suited for pinguinging, you must always ask your fellow-skiers to pull you trough the flat areas. That should enoy them quite enough. In conclusion, a board only for really "cool" boarders."


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh is it time for the monthly rehash of this same old tired subject? Yay.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Settle down bevis.



burritosandsnow said:


> trust me .. after attending SIA that shit is alive and well .. they fucking hate us, but the they and us arent what you assume. The they are the old school white guys with 5 million dollar vacation homes in Vail . The us are snowboarders and even young freestyle skiers. Between the segregation of booths and the obvious snobbery it was pretty eye opening to me. I guess I got complacent riding at Brighton because its so snowboarder dominated. *The old school skier types like Nordica Obermeyer and others have the money and clout to dominate our industry and keep skier brands like Line struggling to exist.* To me I dont care what youre on skis or a board if youre out there sharing the love and spreading the stoke than were one in the same. These guys see it different they want nothing to do with you unless you meet their social and economic standards. Fuck those old white assholes, fuck their fur trimmed gear, fuck their ridiculous amounts of useless accessories, fuck their apres bullshit. Thats why you have lift tickets over $100 bucks in Vail so people they dont like cant afford to go. They price the young kids out of the resort so they can have their little snow covered country club. Fuck em all their day will come...


How is Line any different than Nordica?

Line is part of a very large, old school, ski corporation.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

phile00 said:


> They are a dying breed man. Good riddance when they're gone.


They'll be gone the young offspring will have aged and taken their place. It's the circle of life.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grizz said:


> They'll be gone the young offspring will have aged and taken their place. It's the circle of life.


Yeah hopefully. I feel elitist attitudes go hand in hand with racism.  It's same same basic idea; "i'm superior".


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

phile00 said:


> Yeah hopefully. I feel elitist attitudes go hand in hand with racism.  It's same same basic idea; "i'm superior".


I was trying to say, there will be no change because the young privileged will just turn into the old privileged when there parents die.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I was trying to say, there will be no change because the young privileged will just turn into the old privileged when there parents die.


I read it too quickly. You're probably right, unfortunately.


----------

